# 1960s/70s dump in Delaware



## frankred (Apr 17, 2012)

There's these woods I bike through that has a few areas covered in glass shards/bottles, so I brought my tri-fold shovel to see if anything neat was out there. Found a few intact bottles that aren't worth anything, but I was hoping for a few old Coke/Pepsi/milk bottles.  They were dug only about 3-10" underground. Any tips on where to find older dumps, what to bring, or anything else that would be helpful to a new digger? I'm in the Newark, DE area if you happen to know of any good spots nearby 







 Pictured: (not very old) bromos, milk of magnesia, post-prohibition whiskey flask, maple syrup bottles, a small bottle with "WHITEHALL" on the side, and soda/beer bottles I think.


----------



## splante (Apr 17, 2012)

heres a copy of a post i left for another new member. also go to the search menu and search dump finding you should come up with a lot of old post on how to find dumps   welcome

 welcome 
 this site will give you some great info .ALSO scroll down to the soda forum section on this site. 

 I like the yoo hoo its a keeper, Pepsis and coke are the most popular but so many were made something has to be unique to set it apart. Labels are important, if painted labels (acl) they need to be in good to ex condition. Good luck and be carefull this is a very addictive hobby here are a few links and sites. here are some links 
 http://www.gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedbottlehomepage.htm 
 http://www.bottlebooks.com/basics.htm 
 http://www.angelfire.com/nc3/throwaway/Welcome.html 
 http://www.angelfire.com/nc3/throwaway/Welcome.html 

 that should keep you busy, just a personal opinion, I think in the coming future some of these no deposit no return bottle are going to get really popular, again coke ,pepsi so many made ,so many are still around, even though they were ment to be thrown out many are in the dumps never to be recovered, and others that are dug condition will be everything. KEEP the off brands like your yoo hoo and others 
 steve 

 _____________________________

 s plante 

 Will buy,or trade for Rhode Island ACL bottles


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 17, 2012)

> They were dug only about 3-10" underground. Any tips on where to find older dumps, what to bring, or anything else that would be helpful to a new digger?


 
 Evening Frank,

 Are we talking short handled entrenching tool type deal? Tough digging with those types, in my opinion, but better than a spoon. [8D] 

 You've barely scratched the surface. You may be at the top layer of a dump that gets older, the deeper you go. What's the lay of the land at this spot? If you've got photo illustrations that would show more, without giving away the "spot," we might be able to better help.

 A cut down 3 or 4 tyned cultivator is favored by some as a scratcher. People use all kinds of earth moving implements. Finding old glass is fun. 

 You gotta think forgotten places, convenient to old habitation. Explore water courses, look for old maps at the library. Talk to the folk at the historical society.

 Warning - Warning: it can be an endorphin rich environment.


----------



## frankred (Apr 17, 2012)

I can get some pictures later this week - No bike because it turns out that digging up old glass means I ought to be extra careful with my bike tires (derp). Yeah, it' a little trenching tool. The area is owned by some power company for line transmission, so I don't think I'll get away with bringing in any heavy equipment, but I could probably carry a full-size shovel over there. 

 Edit- I do have a few pictures of the area (The actual area I dug was next to a trail, but this is an abandoned road a few steps away):










 I guess they were going to expand the neighborhood and abandoned the project.


----------



## Brains (Apr 18, 2012)

that abandoned road is pretty cool, what kind of trail is it?  Is the power line built along some kind of right of way?  Sometimes power lines run along abandoned rail lines, and i'm assuming that if there's an abandoned road maybe there's some other abandoned stuff around ther... eh?


----------



## frankred (Apr 18, 2012)

The power lines run parallel to I-95, with the woods separating the two. The road starts in the middle of a trail homeless people must've used over the years (run into lots of them), and ends in a neighborhood. There's also a whole bunch of trails through the woods and under the power lines from people riding dirtbikes and ATVs back there. Weather isn't looking too good this weekend so I don't think I'll make it over there. At least I'll have time to buy a new bike tire []


----------

